# displacement lubricators



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

Quick question about the placement of the steam hole in an inline displacement lubricator. 

Is it necessary for the tiny steam/oil hole - in the steam line in the lubricator tank - to be vertical for proper lubrication? 

Could a hole drilled on an angle from vertical cause excess oil consumption?

I know that they are usually drilled vertically, but I have an engine with one at about 20-30 degrees off vertical. 

Also, I have seen figures for the size of the hole from #77 to #62 drills.
Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

I have lubricators with the hole in the bottom of the steam pipe, I do not think it matters. Dead leg Lubricators essentially have the hole or port in the side.

Steve


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Steve.
Dan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

#80 drill is typically standard. Larger for higher consumption. Location not specific but location is the full mark. So higher is better needing a small gap for steam space above to the cap.


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Jason.

I just bought a Lindsay Shay that formerly had been Jerry Reshew's. It must have been a very early Lindsay Shay because it appears to have gears that are not Stock Drive (or similar, 3:1 ratio).

The steam line from the top of the boot through the oiler to the oscillator engine is over 8 inches in length out in the open. Until the steam line and engine are totally warmed up, all I get out of the steam exhaust is water! I am trying to keep the look of the engine close to the original, but the steam line needs work!! (shorting) Even with a covering on the steam line, that is too much heat loss. For the oiler, I'll start with a #80 drill and go from there.

Dan


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Theoretically it doesn't matter where the hole is in the pipe since it is the only way out for oil displaced by the condensate at the bottom of the lubricator.

However - it is nice to be able to check the hole for any restriction in the event of suspected low oil flow - and also to be able to adjust the size of the hole should the need arise.


----------

